# how to bind initd to 127.0.0.1 ?



## zwieblum (Mar 21, 2020)

I would like to make initd()  only listen to 127.0.0.1, is there a way to do this via /etc/rc.conf? Reason is, that I have [MAN=]Xvnc [/MAN]started oner inetd(), and that should only be available to users logged in via ssh().


----------



## zwieblum (Mar 21, 2020)

Found it: /etc/defailt/rc.conf gave the hint ... 

```
inetd_enable=YES
inetd_flags="-wW -C 60 -a 127.0.0.1"
```
Now it bind's to 127.0.0.1 only


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2020)

Do NOT edit /etc/default/rc.conf, put your changes in /etc/rc.conf. Never edit any of the files in /etc/default/.


----------

